

Is this a good idea for sorting your photos? - vamonos

Know How podcast Episode 35 has some good tips on organizing your photo collection. http://twit.tv/show/know-how/35<p>My problem was that I had EVERY photo I'd ever taken over the last 12 years! I've never deleted anything - or looked at them. I've backed them up on to 8 BluRay Discs so far.<p>So I needed a way to shrink my collection to a manageble, share-worthy collection. This isn't a one day job, more like something thats going to take months - so I wrote a program that would index my collection, identify duplicates, and let me step through the unique photos one at a time and tag the good ones - then I can export to a date based folder structure.<p>Now my collection is a more reasonable size, and structured well on the disk - I'm exporting it as I go, and loading it up in Picasa and sharing on Google+. BTW, if I exit the app, when I reopen it I can continue from where I left off.<p>I've got over 50000 photos, turns out nearly half are duplicates, but I'm over 20% of the way through my collection and my family are finally getting to see the photos!<p>See http://photo-sorter.appspot.com/﻿<p>But so far, no-one has given me any feedback - not a single one - so I don't know if anyone other than me actually thinks this is a worthwhile idea or if no-one has found it yet! Any thoughts?
======
aviraldg

      Error: Not Found
       
      The requested URL /%EF%BB%BF was not found on this server.
    

<aside>Picasa (the desktop client) already does this (and quite well, at
that)</aside>

~~~
vamonos
Not sure that that error means - is this from <http://photo-
sorter.appspot.com> ? Try removing anything after the .com

And how does Picasa 'do this'? The issue with all of the photo managers out
there is this: How to I go through my photos and tag the good ones as 'good',
and tag the bad ones as 'bad' and if I quit and resume, how do I continue with
the untagged (or continue from where I left off - considering that this may
take weeks or months).

PhotoSorter isn't about eliminating duplicates or managing your photos - its
about reducing an unsorted collection to a manageable and shareworthy
collection.

Consider this - I've got over 25000 unique photos, never really been looked at
or sorted. Nothing ever deleted.

I could use Picasa to go through them individually and tag/upload/share the
good ones, but I'd have to remember where I was up to.

I could set up tags Good & Bad and tag them all like that and if Picasa could
show me all the untagged photos that would help (help me continue from where I
left off).

What PhotoSorter does is simply this - step through each photo one at a time
and flag it as a keeper or not.

You can exit and resume from where you left off at any time, and export the
flagged photos at any time.

So I'm using it as a convenient way to reduce my crazy photo collection to one
that is worthy of loading in Picasa and manage/share there.

Right now I'm exporting what I've tagged every week (exported to yyyy-MM
folders). Then, Picasa is configured to include that export directory, and
those yyyy-MM directories are set in Picasa to sync to Google+.

For the first time ever, my family overseas gets to see my photo collection -
without the crap. And, although I will still back up the entire collection
(all 50k photos incl duplicates) my exported (good) photos will be much
smaller and easier to back up (I have several backups, disk, bluray, online,
offsite).

Also, because the collection in Picasa is only the good ones, I am quite happy
to set it off in slideshow mode, and know I'll enjoy it.

------
nayefc
I'm struggling with my photos as well. iPhoto stinks. Never tried Picasa yet
though. I should probably give it a shot.

